
Xinjiang Re-Education Camps - stclaus
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xinjiang_re-education_camps
======
mef51
This thread got removed from the front page?

~~~
dang
Users flagged it.

This topic has been discussed very often and very repetitively, which
eventually makes a story off topic for HN, at least until significant new
information emerges.

That is not to say that it isn't important; quite the contrary.

------
mef51
The international response to this has been bizarre, and several majority
Muslim countries consider this an 'achievement':

"In July 2019, 22 countries including U.K., Germany, France, Spain, Canada,
Japan and Australia signed a joint letter to the UN Human Rights Council
urging China to close the camps in Xinjiang.[27][110] In reaction to this, 37
countries including Saudi Arabia, Egypt, Qatar, UAE, Sudan, Angola, Algeria,
Nigeria, DRC, North Korea, Russia, Venezuela, Philippines, Myanmar, Pakistan,
Iran, Iraq, Syria and Palestine have signed a joint letter to the UNHRC
praising China's "remarkable achievements in Xinjiang."[0]

[0] - [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xinjiang_re-
education_camps#Re...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xinjiang_re-
education_camps#Reactions_by_country_in_the_UNHRC)

~~~
chibg10
I find it pretty remarkable (and scary) that the international community is
much more comfortable calling out the USA on human rights abuses than it is
China (e.g. the world pretty uniformly opposed moving the US embassy in Israel
to Jerusalem).

It goes to show how much you can accomplish foreign policy wise by being
completely intolerant of any criticism (assuming you are armed with a
sufficiently large stick and a people unified enough to wield it
consistently).

~~~
bigpumpkin
The Jerusalem UN vote reflects views about the disputed status of Jerusalem
rather than anti-Americanism.

------
pavlov
Another aspect of this campaign is the razing of mosques and Muslim holy sites
in Xinjiang: [https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/may/07/revealed-
new-e...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/may/07/revealed-new-evidence-
of-chinas-mission-to-raze-the-mosques-of-xinjiang)

------
mef51
vice did a 30 minute piece on this craziness:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7AYyUqrMuQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7AYyUqrMuQ)

------
forkLding
Interestingly enough, no Muslim country is officially criticizing China,
they're all on the officially supporting side.

~~~
CharlesColeman
The PRC has been working very hard to stymie any criticism of the camps, and
it isn't afraid to bully countries to achieve its diplomatic aims:

[https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/25/world/asia/china-
xinjiang...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/25/world/asia/china-xinjiang-
muslim-camps.html)

> “Many, many governments are looking the other way and self-censoring on the
> issue of Xinjiang,” said Daniel R. Russel, the Obama administration’s
> assistant secretary of state for East Asian and Pacific affairs. “Beijing is
> notoriously prickly about its self-declared ‘core interests,’ and few
> countries are willing to put the economic benefits of good relations with
> China at risk — let alone find themselves on the receiving end of Chinese
> retaliation.”

> When countries do criticize China, they tend to do so in a group, seemingly
> as a way to diffuse and lessen possible retribution.

------
hrdwdmrbl
Don't miss the video of the blindfolded and handcuffed men (prisoners) being
let on to a train car
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGYoeJ5U7cQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGYoeJ5U7cQ)

------
analyst74
One thing I never hear people discuss, is the best way to combat terrorism.

So, let's agree that reeducation camps are terrible and inhumane, what is a
good solution?

~~~
hrdwdmrbl
One person's terrorist is another person's freedom fighter. See Hong Kong, the
rebel alliance, or almost every national revolution in any country ever. China
doesn't have a terrorist problem.

~~~
analyst74
What about the people who dislike the freedom fighters but live in Xinjiang?

------
guilhas
Even with all the possible 're-education' camps, USA is still the country with
more incarcerated. Even though they have much less population.

~~~
hrdwdmrbl
Thank you 50 cent troll

~~~
CharlesColeman
> Thank you 50 cent troll

That would imply he's taking that position because he's being paid, which is
most likely false. It's far more likely for a particular posting of
propaganda, disinformation, or whataboutism to be made by a useful idiot [1]
who's been duped than by an actual, self-conscious influence agent.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Useful_idiot](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Useful_idiot)

~~~
hrdwdmrbl
You're right

